# What do your church sing for worship?



## Neogillist (Jan 6, 2008)

I was wondering what percentages of people here attend churches that hold to:
1. Exclusive psalmody.
2. Psalms and hymns.
3. Psalms, hymns and contemporary choruses.
4. Hymns only.
5. Hymns and contemporary choruses.
6. Contemporary choruses only.

My church combines a mixture of psalms and hymns, although we always sing a few more psalms than hymns within a single service. I personally have a distaste for Arminian hymns and contemporary choruses.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

Neogillist said:


> I was wondering what percentages of people here attend churches that hold to:
> 1. Exclusive psalmody.
> 2. Psalms and hymns.
> 3. Psalms, hymns and contemporary choruses.
> ...



You need to do a poll brother. My church sings exclusive psalmody.


----------



## Neogillist (Jan 6, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Neogillist said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering
> ...



Yea, I could tell by your icon. I would personally prefer exclusive psalmody too, but I don't think I should leave my church over such a trivial issue. If I am too rigid, I will not be able to fellowship with other evangelicals. The poll is up now.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2008)

psalms and hymns and spiritual songs 

Here is what our order of worship was today.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 6, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> psalms and hymns and spiritual songs
> 
> Here is what our order of worship was today.


I like the "Made to Worship" video link in your Offertory Hymn/Song. Some pretty neat pictures showing God's creation. Amazing that He spoke it all into existence.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2008)

We use the good "Red Hymnal."


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

We use the Trinity Hymnal and Gadsby's Hymnal.

By the way, I designed a calendar for reading the Gadsby's Hymnal in a year, if anyone is interested in a copy (send a PM). Makes for a great devotional alongside of normal Scripture readings. Works excellent in the bathroom!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> Works excellent in the bathroom!



T...M...I


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 6, 2008)

I voted "Hymns and Psalms," though I think we could use more Psalms.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 6, 2008)

We use the red Trinity Hymnal, and we also have the red Trinity Psalter, which we rarely use. I think we should use it more...


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > Works excellent in the bathroom!
> ...



Surely I'm not the only one that reads there! Besides, all the smart theologians are named John anyway...right?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > moral necessity said:
> ...



Well, let's just say that when I'm in there my wife calls it "the library".


----------



## raekwon (Jan 6, 2008)

About 95% hymns of the Indelible Grace/Red Mountain variety. Occasionally we'll use a "chorus" from someone like Waterdeep.


----------



## JM (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link to Indelible Grace Rae, I had seen Red Mountain, but look forward to collecting a few CD's from Indelible.


j


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 7, 2008)

My church uses the Trinity Hymnal. There are a fair number of Psalms in there, so from time to time we will sing one of these, though not nearly often enough. However, when you only ever sing 3 hymns (plus Doxology)on a Sunday morning what can you expect.
Sometimes, on a Sunday evening we will use some of the Indelible Grace music with a local RUF group leading worship.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 7, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > moral necessity said:
> ...



No, of course not. But most of us don't go around announcing the length of time we spend dealing with that private matter (e.g., Gadsby's Hymnal divided into 365 daily readings = x number of minutes per day)! Yikes! I love my PB brothers/sises. But some things I don't _need_ to know.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm the one who voted "Contemporary chorus only". Now, while it is true we do sing some psalms and update hymns here and there, we almost exclusively sing contemporary songs. Our evening service is, well, a rock show. I used to run the sound board for it, but I don't anymore - I used to turn the electric guitar down and the violin up!

I wish we sang more Psalms and hymns a little calmer and a little quieter....one more reason I'm a closet Presbyterian.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 7, 2008)

Exclusively God's 150 Songs.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 7, 2008)

#1.

How many polls with this same question have we had now?


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 7, 2008)

joshua said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > My church uses the Trinity Hymnal. There are a fair number of Psalms in there...
> ...



It varies. The Trinity Hymnal (at least the Red edition) uses one of three notations just under the Psalm to note the type:

Psalm xxx - A metrical Psalm (literal within rhyme and meter)
From Psalm xxx - A Psalm version (dynamic equivalence)
Based on Psalm xxx - A Psalm paraphrase


----------



## jawyman (Jan 7, 2008)

We use the psalter, the red Trinity hymnal and a small chorus book.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 7, 2008)

My CRC hymnal has a complete Psalter in the front 150, and I use it constantly (the only thing about the gray CRC hymnal I don't like is that it often changes the words from the original: otherwise, it is a great hymnal, and very easy to use). I'm not an exclusive Psalmody guy, but I do think we ought to use the Psalms a great deal more than we do. It is one of my greatest frustrations that the RCA church I serve has a hymnal without a complete Psalter, even without many complete Psalms. It also doesn't even have a metrical index. The problem is that my congregation REALLY likes it. It is one of those hymnals that has about 90% revivalistic hymnody.


----------



## Neogillist (Jan 7, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I'm the one who voted "Contemporary chorus only". Now, while it is true we do sing some psalms and update hymns here and there, we almost exclusively sing contemporary songs. Our evening service is, well, a rock show. I used to run the sound board for it, but I don't anymore - I used to turn the electric guitar down and the violin up!
> 
> I wish we sang more Psalms and hymns a little calmer and a little quieter....one more reason I'm a closet Presbyterian.



Looks like you are becoming increasingly puritan-minded. It is true that it is difficult to determine over what secondary issues we should choose to separate from a church. Some reformed denomination (like RPNA) are so radical that they will call my pastor a heretic for allowing organ to be played along with the congregational singing. On the other extreme, other denominations have no problem with allowing "Christian rock" with guitar solos and heaving druming, which even to the Particular Baptists of the 1700s would have been considered completely idolatrous.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 7, 2008)

We do not sing anything


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 7, 2008)

We use the old United Presbyterian Psalter, so basically psalms only.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 7, 2008)

Neogillist said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the one who voted "Contemporary chorus only". Now, while it is true we do sing some psalms and update hymns here and there, we almost exclusively sing contemporary songs. Our evening service is, well, a rock show. I used to run the sound board for it, but I don't anymore - I used to turn the electric guitar down and the violin up!
> ...



And while I don't _entirely _agree with them, it's completely understandable why they would hold that opinion.


----------

